# nvidia Modul beim booten laden?

## GentooXindi

Hallo,

Ich habe den nvidia-kernel emerged und wollte diesen beim booten mit laden.

Gefunden wird er..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ find /lib/modules/2.6.6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko
> ...

 

In der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 habe ich versucht einmal nvidia.ko und als das nicht funktionierte nvidia hineingeschrieben, aber jedesmal beim booten gibt der Bootvorgang aus,dass das Kernelmodul nicht geladen werden kann. Ich habe natürlich modules-update ausgeführt, nur warum kann das Modul nicht geladen werden?

----------

## Tankred

Welche Nvidia-Version hast den gemerged? Mit den neueren Kernels (2.6.6+) brauchst einen der maskierten Treiber (53.xx oder 61.xx), der alte wird nicht geladen. Gibt dazu auch viele andere Threads....

----------

## GentooXindi

Hi,

1.0.4496 ist die Version des Nvidia Kernels. Kann manden Treiber eigentlich nicht emergen, da ich nach einem emerge search nvidia nur folgendes bekomme:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0.6106
> ...

 

...oder sind es diese GLX libraries?

----------

## gerix

bist du nicht in der lage ein maskiertes ebuild zu emergen?

nach einem emerge sync schreibst du in die

/etc/portage/package.keywords :

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

----------

## GentooXindi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> 

 

So eine Datei existiert weder in /etc/portage, noch anderswo.

----------

## Aldo

 *GentooXindi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dann leg sie doch einfach an.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shadows

Ja, das liegt daran, dass Du das Verzeichnis /etc/portage sowie die erwähnte Datei manuell erstellen musst. Hoffentlich wird das in zukünftigen Portage-Versionen automatisch gemacht.

---> Generelles zu den neuen Portage-Funktionen

Greetz

Shad

----------

## schmutzfinger

versuch mal "nvidia" statt "nvidia.ko" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/ einzutragen. modprobe kann das .ko auch nicht ab  :Wink: 

----------

## Shadows

@schmutzfinger:

 *GentooXindi wrote:*   

>  [...] In der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 habe ich versucht einmal nvidia.ko und als das nicht funktionierte nvidia hineingeschrieben [...]

 

;)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## GentooXindi

Jetzt seh ichs erst:

 *Quote:*   

> bist du nicht in der lage ein maskiertes ebuild zu emergen?
> 
> nach einem emerge sync schreibst du in die
> 
> /etc/portage/package.keywords :
> ...

 

Was hat das mit maskiert sein zu tun? Der nvidia-kernel ist nicht maskiert. Außerdem frage ich mich, was das mit dem Treiber, den ich angeblich brauche, zu tun hat. Also nochmal meine Frage: Woher bekomme ich diese Treiber? Sind es nun diese NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries?

----------

## ralph

Nein nicht der nvidia-kernel generell, aber die Version, die du brauchst ist maskiert.

Also, /etc/portage/package.keywords anlegen.

Darein:

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

speichern und dann emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

Dann sollte es eigentlich laufen.

----------

## GentooXindi

Hi ralph,

Also zuerst hat er mir eine Fehlermeldung gebracht, die besagte, dass ich Riva Support ausdem Kernel nehmen soll. Das habe ich getan, neu kompiliert.  Dann hat er auch die 2 Pakete installiert. Daraufhin habe ich  /sbin/lilo ausgeführt, neu gestartet, aber wie weiß ich nun, ob das auch funktioniert? 

Mein Hauptgrund, warum ich das tun wollte, war eigentlich, dass ich bei 1152x864 nur auf 75Hz schalten kann (also einzige Option). Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich das mit den neuen Treibern vielleicht ändern kann, da auf Win XP damals 85Hz bei gleicher Einstellung möglich waren. Meine Monitor Refreshraten, die in XF86Config stimmen übrigens.

----------

## equinox0r

wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast erscheint beim starten von X kurz das nvidia-logo .. 

ansonsten noch mal folgendes überprüfen:

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep nvidia

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

$ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep nvidia

nvidia

$ esearch nvidia

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver
```

ansonsten führ bitte nochmal ein 

```
emerge sync

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

aus.

das sollte jetzt eigentlich tun  :Smile: 

----------

## schally

bei mir hat da eigentlich nur: 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-gfx 

```

geholfen...

with greetz

  - schally

----------

## GentooXindi

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep nvidia 
> 
> 

 

Ok, hab vergessen in autoload.d nvidia zu unkommentieren. 

Wenn ich jetzt boote, zeigt mir der Bootvorgang, dass er das nvidia Modul ladet, aber beim starten von X bekomme ich trotzdem keinen nvidia Hinweis. Heißt das jetzt, dass es jetzt noch immer nicht funktioniert, oder hat sich das vielleicht nur geändert?

Wie auch immer. Ich kann bisher trotzdem nur auf 75Hz bei 1152x864 fahren. Hängt das überhaupt mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammen?[/quote]

----------

## Shadows

Du musst Deinem X-Server auch noch mitteilen, dass er jetzt den neuen NVidia-Treiber (nvidia) und nicht den hauseigenen (nv) nutzen soll. Das machst Du in der entsprechenden Config-Datei - bei xfree86 -> /etc/X11/XF86Config, bei xorg -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Um's schnell zu machen, ersetze einfach den aktuellen Device-Eintrag in einer der oben genannten Dateien, welcher ungefähr so aussehen dürfte:

```
Section "Device"

.

.

.

       Driver "nv" (Oder: Driver "vesa" oder sonstwas)

.

.

.

EndSection
```

durch:

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV20 [GeForce3]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "HWcursor"      "yes"   # [<bool>]

        Option  "NoLogo"        "yes"   # [<bool>]

        Option  "RenderAccel"   "yes"   # [<bool>]

EndSection
```

Genaueres zu den der gesamten Section und den einzelnen Einstellungen findest Du im Anhang D in dieser Datei:

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.????/README.DE.gz

(Die vier Fragezeichen sind bewusst, Du kannst sie einfach in die Kommandozeile kopieren oder sie durch die Version die Du derzeit installiert hast ersetzen)

Was die Einstellungen von Bildwiederholfrequenz, Auflösung etc. angeht kannste auch entweder wieder entsprechend die X-Config-Datei per Hand editieren (die gleiche, wo Du auch die Section eingetragen hast) oder ein Tool dafür nutzen - es gibt da sogar grafische, nur frag mich nicht wie die alle heißen, ich hab sie noch nie benutzt und leider keine Ahnung davon.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## GentooXindi

Danke dir, also der Treiber wird jetzt beim Booten geladen. 

Was mir aber nicht so ganz klar ist, ist das mit den Hz des Monitors. Schalte ich in dem "Size&Rotate" Tool von KDE auf 1024x768, habe ich die Auswahl zwischen mehreren Frequenzen, zB 85Hz, 87Hz, 75Hz, usw.. 

Schalte ich aber auf 1152x864, habe ich nur 75Hz zur Auswahl. Ich frage mich, wie das berechnet wird, und warum manchmal nur das eine und manchmal nur das andere möglich ist.

----------

## Shadows

 *GentooXindi wrote:*   

> Danke dir, also der Treiber wird jetzt beim Booten geladen.

 

Wenn Du damit den System-Boot meinst, muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen - das heißt nämlich noch lange nicht, dass der Treiber auch von Deinem Grafischen Subsystem genutzt wird.

Eines der Hauptprobleme bei der Wartung von Linux imho - es gibt keine "Systemeinstellungen" wie man sie von Windows aus her kennt, sondern das System setzt sich aus verschiedenen Sub-Systemen zusammen. Und jedes Sub-System wird sowohl an anderer Stelle als auch meist auf andere Art und Weise konfiguriert. Das Grafik-System ist so ein Sub-System.

 *GentooXindi wrote:*   

> Was mir aber nicht so ganz klar ist, ist das mit den Hz des Monitors. [...] Ich frage mich, wie das berechnet wird, und warum manchmal nur das eine und manchmal nur das andere möglich ist.

 

Die von mir oben erwähnten Dateien legen das grob erstmal fest. Der Rest davon wird beim ersten Start des X-Servers berechnet und kann bis zu einem Neustart des X-Servers auch nicht mehr erweitert werden. Deswegen hast Du auch unter KDE lediglich die Einstellungen zur Verfügung, die der X-Server bereits beim Starten ermittelt hat, in Deinem Falle also die 75Hz zum Beispiel. Die Sache mit den Bildwiederholfrequenzen war schon immer ein Krampf unter X (Stichwort: Modelines). Bei neueren Versionen muss man glücklicherweise keine Modelines mehr angeben sondern sagt nur noch die gewünschte Auflösung bei der gewünschten Farbtiefe sowie für den Monitor die minmalen und maximalen Wiederholraten, und der X-Server versucht beim Starten automatisch die gültigen zu ermitteln.

Fazit:

Das was Du auswählen kannst sind erstmal "Safe Defaults" welche gewählt werden um noch ergonomisch zu bleiben und Deine Hardware nicht zu gefährden. Wenn Du aber höhere Bildwiederholraten haben möchtest, musst Du dafür in der Konfigurationsdatei Modelines mit angeben - und das ist wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch hier mitlerweile einfachere Lösungen mit hübschem GUI - da ich aber nur 1024x768@16bpp fahre reichen mir 85Hz völlig aus und dementsprechend musste ich mich da glücklicherweise noch nicht näher mit befassen.

Greetz

Shad

----------

